
Shadow Brokers: NSA Exploits of the Week - bootload
https://medium.com/@msuiche/shadow-brokers-nsa-exploits-of-the-week-3f7e17bdc216
======
bootload
_" If intelligence agencies invest heavily in sabotaging technology products
it means companies with valuable assets need to invest more in Incident
Response."_

There is a seed of a startup company right there.

